# How Bird Flu Could Have Been Prevented



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/BirdFlu.jpg  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!!!, I appreciate your humour Terry, that is very cute and comical

Thanks for this bit of lightheartedness in the forum and regardless of what the general consensus is, I found this to be most amusing and frivolous


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Brad .. obviously, it was and is just for fun. The photo came through on one of my bird lists and though it took my poor old brain a few seconds to "get it", I, too, found it quite funny.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, some needed light heartedness, for sure. Very cute take on the situation.

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

But Terry where's the Mitts and the boots and the long underwear on that Canada Goose? Maybe she's using that popular cough and cold remedy eh.

Cameron


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Danger with pigeon hats !!!*



TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/BirdFlu.jpg
> 
> Terry


 Terry !!!

I tried this and it does NOT work !!! I had the wife make little hats and stuff for the pigeons and it interfered with their vision !! I had several which flew into the next door neighbors house !!! Thank goodness, they were not injured.
So, please advise owneres to be careful !!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for sharing that picture Terry. That is cute, and lighthearted, and a welcome change.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Camrron said:


> But Terry where's the Mitts and the boots and the long underwear on that Canada Goose? Maybe she's using that popular cough and cold remedy eh.
> 
> Cameron


Isn't she's wearing (goose)down underware? 

Terry, thanks for sharing that excellent piece!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so funny and cute.
Thanks Terry.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Very cute! I guess we all should get busy with the yarn. How many do you think we'll need?

Feather


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*thats funny Terry*

I wish I can make my birds wear those some humour you got there


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Great Picture*

Great Picture, made me smile, imaging all the geese on the nature reserve near where I live wearing their hats and scarfs!
Better get knitting everyone!! (p.s. Makes a nice screensaver!)
Rosiewesti


----------

